# renewal



## eddie w (Sep 26, 2009)

i thought it was only dick turpen who wore a mask for hiway robbery
just had a reneal qoute just under 1,000 its was only 480 last year im 47 full no claims limited milage what the f--k hope dan a a plan comes through or my pride and joy will be up for sale im not pay that price then tax then 1.40 a ltr for fuel


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

eddie w said:


> i thought it was only dick turpen who wore a mask for hiway robbery
> just had a reneal qoute just under 1,000 its was only 480 last year im 47 full no claims limited milage what the f--k hope dan a a plan comes through or my pride and joy will be up for sale im not pay that price then tax then 1.40 a ltr for fuel


Good morning Eddie,

I am working on it.

Will give you a call today..:thumbsup:

Dan 
A-Plan 
0845-0711234


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Dan's a good lad I'm sure he'll see you right mate!

Bob


----------



## eddie w (Sep 26, 2009)

dan from a plan has come up with a price all mods protected ncb windsceen cover 750.00 still a big jump fropm last years 480


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

hi what mods have you got?

and age?


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Good morning Eddie,
> 
> I am working on it.
> 
> ...


Hi Dan , phoned your office today and spoke to Henry Francis . Said he`d call back and am still waiting ? Give me a buzz mate .... cheers


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello,

I will get it chased up for you.

In the meantime if anyone wants to get hold of me the number is 0845-0711234 or 01635 879910.

Kind regards

Dan Cameron
A-Plan Schemes


----------



## eddie w (Sep 26, 2009)

gtr-loz said:


> hi what mods have you got?
> 
> and age?


47 full no claims 
alloys 
exhaust 
cams z32s 
apex ecu
aftermarket bonnet
hks coilovers


----------

